# Looking for a particular jar



## FameLora (Jan 18, 2021)

I am looking in a Ball jar. I was told that it’s a decanter from the late 70's early 80's, 26 oz with 12 panels around the jar. Picture below.
Not wanting to spend a whole lot, but let me know what you have.
Thank


----------



## greendirt330 (Jan 18, 2021)

FameLora said:


> I am looking in a Ball jar. I was told that it’s a decanter from the late 70's early 80's, 26 oz with 12 panels around the jar. Picture below.
> Not wanting to spend a whole lot, but let me know what you have.
> Thank


Sent you a PM , one on eBay with starting bid of $ 7.00


----------



## FameLora (Jan 18, 2021)

greendirt330 said:


> Sent you a PM , one on eBay with starting bid of $ 7.00



yes, just looked at it and sent you a reply. That’s the jar! Thanks so much.


----------

